# hii all ... widowhood system loft



## altuwaijri_loft (Apr 19, 2008)

hi all membres .

how r u ? i hope u r fine 

I promise the members 2 see my new widowhood system loft 

and thats it​


----------



## altuwaijri_loft (Apr 19, 2008)

and the last pic​


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That looks very nice. You do however, need to put up a solid wall between the two sections. If the cocks and hens can see each other, then Widowhood isn't going to work.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I thought doing widowhood implies having nestboxes? Where are the nestboxes?

Another question. Do you have hawk problems there?


----------



## murray (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice!! I like the way you have located the loft on the roof.. great vantage.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Holy______!!!!*

That is beautiful...Ventilations all over...What are the chances of rain not getting in there? How about BLIZZARDS , (I'm Kidding) I know there wont be no snow there by you...Do you have any tarp to cover the entire loft when its raining?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

Beautiful! But is that an air conditioner condensing unit I see in the background, next to the loft?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice loft. looks great


----------

